# 1992 nissan maxima spark plug gap?



## qwert281 (Dec 16, 2006)

hello would any one know the gap size on the plugs? i seam to not be able to locate them and i called the dealer they didnt want to realse the info.on a V6 engine.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

1.1MM or .044"


----------

